# 𝗪𝗵𝗮𝘁 𝗜𝘀 𝗬𝗼𝘂𝗿 𝗖𝘂𝗿𝗿𝗲𝗻𝘁 𝗘𝗺𝗽𝗹𝗼𝘆𝗺𝗲𝗻𝘁 𝗦𝘁𝗮𝘁𝘂𝘀�



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

(�_�)


----------



## 558663 (Aug 9, 2020)

Full-time student and permanent part-time employment.


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

Part-time student, part-time worker, full-time investor. Mostly passive income.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

Currently working two part-time positions, that I don't plan on maintaining forever.
I was a student until I graduated last August, am about to be one again this September.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Full-time master’s student, though it’s summer so no classes right now (I prefer to give myself a nice long summer break). I’m currently interning 40 hours per week in full-stack software development and am hoping to get rehired part-time for the fall. If I don’t, I have an on-campus coding job that I will return to in September.


----------



## moonglade (May 10, 2021)

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> (�_�)


Livin in my fuckin' mams basement, jobless close ta becomin' homeless, works on my fuckin' mothafatha agricultural land. Unemployed. Got zero paycheck.


----------



## moonpixie (Dec 14, 2012)

Permanent full-time


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

wellsy took my jerb


----------



## 497882 (Nov 6, 2017)

X10E8 said:


> (�_�)
> View attachment 881044


Two permanent part times and full time student


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

X10E8 said:


> (�_�)
> View attachment 881044





Full-time employed with the same company for over 16 years.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

My Uncle Sam pays me for being crazy.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I wrote other

Because I don’t have ‘permanent’

I quit my Industry 2 weeks ago. (Haven’t been this happy in like 5 years).

I’m doing 4 different things right now for extra cash.
-Side work with landscaping for my ex hubs when he needs an extra crew guy. As grunt laborer picking up and moving crap.

- Side work with my photography.

-Web Camming

-In the middle of building my portfolio for my event, graphics and media content specialty business. As well as contract to hire consulting and business management. My ex already hired me at 20% for this. I plan to create more work. Currently that’s passive work and not a permanent income. As I’m building my portfolio. I’m working on two legit campaigns, one for an aestheticians business, one for my ex hubs. Both include revamping logo, designing physical and e-materials. And assessing their advertising etc. Lastly my own campaign for Web Camming. I have almost everything set up in a preliminary way.

I probably worked 60 hours this week already. But at least I’m doing it for myself. And at least after I work on marketing and advertising for 20 hours straight I can crash and veg out too.

The end goal is me initially making my full time income from Web Camming. Takes about 2 months to gain a fan base though to a new name. And I’m starting over. Hence good planning. After I draw a regular income from that which I will because I treat it like work as far as schedules and effort. And I know from previous then I’ll be able to start focusing in my down time on my real concrete longer term business more extensive.

I’m also helping 3 people set up their own cam business with my production and planning skills. So I’m thinking of formatting a business plan that could be affordable for that down the line. I’m actively making not just my own campaign but my friends. There’s a lot of planning involved in that. I’m using many skills of scheduling and activity/event planning and my photography background etc. from my other industries and background and applying the skills here.

So yeah I literally just said fuck it to what I worked so much doing the last 10 years. Which is human services in various operations roles. I’ll always give back. I’d prefer to just sign on as a volunteer coordinator free for 5-10 hours a week for outreach for Salvation Army, Red Cross, or Local homeless shelters. It’s something I could do with my background and keep me apart of human services. Without exerting myself working for the man and bs people.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Ock said:


> My Uncle Sam pays me for being crazy.


I really love your authenticity

👊🏻


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Retired for 9 or 10 years.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Self-employed.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Retired since ‘19, and loving it!


----------

